# 2013 shallow sport tournament!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

2013 SHALLOW SPORT OWNERS TOURNAMENT

MAY 17-18, 2013
Louie's Backyard, South Padre Island

Join us for a weekend of fishing, live music, good food and great people! Last year we had over 180 boats, and pretty much everyone raved that it was the most fun tournament they had ever fished! The fun begins with the Friday night registration party. Live music, prizes, drinks, prizes, Captain's Meeting, prizes, Calcutta (did I mention prizes?), and food included in your registration price. Then we have the Gulf Coast's largest cannon blast take-off to start Saturday's full day of fishing on the LLM. Weigh in is at Louie's from 1:00 - 4:00, then the Bar B Que dinner and awards ceremony starting at 7:00pm Saturday night. It is a full weekend of fun and activities!

35 TROPHIES AND OVER $20,000 IN PRIZES WILL BE AWARDED IN THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES 

Largest Redfish
Largest Trout
Largest Flounder
Grand Champion
youth Largest Fish

Included in your registration fee is:

1. Friday food & party
2. Saturday banquet food & drinks
3. Shallow Sport 12 pack cooler filled with goodies
4. Shallow Sport Long Sleeve gray Tournament T-shirt (artwork below)
5. Entry into the raffle drawings for over 100 items
6. Trophies: Framed original artwork by Don Breeden created for our event.

Remember: You must fish off a Shallow Sport Boat

*Max 4 anglers per boat, 2 divisions: Guided and Amateur*

*DOWNLOAD YOUR ENTRY FORM AND GET MORE INFO HERE:* http://www.shallowsportboats.com/about/owner-s-tournament/

All registered owners will receive an invite through the mail within the next 2 weeks.

WE ALREADY HAVE SEVERAL AMAZING SPONSORS LINED UP TO GIVE AWAY TOP NOTCH PRODUCTS. MORE DETAILS ON THAT TO FOLLOW. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

sad3sm Sure wish i had a Shallow Sport


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Here are just a few of the items we will be giving away, with many many more to be added!

-Power Pole
-24 V troll motor
-SS Props
-$3500 in Fishing Tackle Unlimited Rods & reels
-original framed artwork
-Guided fishing trips from many top guides
-Costa del Mar sunglasses
-Deluxe aluminum leanpost
-Custom aluminum boat accessories
-Yetis yetis yetis!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I hope I can make it this year!!!!!!! Gonna check my calendar now


----------



## Bowed up 82 (Jan 21, 2013)

What do you mean by the colors


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Talking about the red and blue? Yeah, I had a lot of coffee today


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Wish I had a boat.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Team Down South Lures will be there for sure. This is the best run tournamnet of the year. Our team looks forward to this weekend more so than Christmas. If you have a Shallow Sport and have not fished it, do it, you will not regret it. The Saturday night after the weigh in is always a blast and a late night. There are a lot of people pulling Shallow Sports home with a massive headache on Sunday morning.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Do we send in the in the forms? If so where to?


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

You can mail it to the PO Box on the brochure:

PO Box 934
Port Isabel, Tx. 78578


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Mike, I have been told we are a drinking tournament with a fishing problem before 

Its funny to see everyone's faces leaving the dock Saturday morning too. Fortunately fishing is one thing that isnt too tough to do hungover.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

shallowgal said:


> You can mail it to the PO Box on the brochure:
> 
> PO Box 934
> Port Isabel, Tx. 78578


haha thats funny my box is a few away from yours.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Great news*

Thanks to an EXTREMELY generous donation from Evinrude BRP, who is our headlining sponsor, we will be able to give away a free long sleeve gray beefy T with our custom artwork to EVERY ENTRANT AND SOCIAL!

THANKS EVINRUDE!


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*3/2.5 condo on bay with slip....*

For anyone interested in renting a condo for this tournament, I have a 3/2.5 with a slip right on the bay within walking distance to Louie's Backyard. My slip is about a minute boat drive from the staging area for this tournament. Please check out www.padregetaways.com and look for La Solana 131 under "Bayfront Units".

Good Luck!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks twelfth man! And if anyone else has a place for rent in the area feel free to post up. People are always looking for places and boat slips during that time! Dont forget you can get your registration form at:

http://www.shallowsportboats.com/about/owner-s-tournament/


----------



## Codyk (Jan 19, 2011)

*Team Cactus Marlin*

Team Cactus Marlin will be there with a newly refurbished 86 classic being done by shallow sport right now! Cant wait to see the finished product should look brand new!


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

We will be there. You think Cole will notice if his old boat is following him around on Saturday? If you cant beat em....potlick em. HAHA


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Not sure that's the crew you want to be following for fish


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

shallowgal said:


> Mike, I have been told we are a drinking tournament with a fishing problem before
> 
> Its funny to see everyone's faces leaving the dock Saturday morning too. Fortunately fishing is one thing that isnt too tough to do hungover.


No doubt, its hard fishing on 3 hours of sleep.:headknock

We're in again this year as well


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Team Red-Raiders and El Papino Apestoso checking in.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Okay folks, we officially have all 2500 of the registered owner's invites in the mail! My secretary was out so I had to pretty much fold, stuff and stamp them all myself (with the paper cuts to prove it!), which is why it took so danged long but keep an eye out in your mailbox! If you're worried that we dont have your current address or just want to get a jump on things you can go to this link to print out your own invitation!

http://www.shallowsportboats.com/about/owner-s-tournament/


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

shallowgal said:


> Mike, I have been told we are a drinking tournament with a fishing problem before
> 
> Its funny to see everyone's faces leaving the dock Saturday morning too. Fortunately fishing is one thing that isnt too tough to do hungover.


There is no doubt Kyra. If our team places, we are shooting for the Louie's Backyard "Cherry Bomb Record." LOL!!!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little Mike


----------



## RickyMartin (May 27, 2009)

One of the best weeks of the year for us. I'm not sure why but it seems that with me fishing with Cole we always have a strike or two against us before we leave. I'll take the strikes we have a blast.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

filled it out today sending it in now figure out a place to stay


----------



## kwigglers (Jun 30, 2009)

Just an FYI - We will be donating a Large Plano Box full of our latest colors and styles as a door prize. This box will have over 120 Kelley Wigglers! Practically a lifetime supply.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

very cool! I'm going to drop off my money tomorrow.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Thats awesome Wayne! Thanks for your support! I've heard that our new boat buyers get more excited about the tackle box pre-stocked with Kelley Wigglers than they are about the boat they just bought 

Did yall know Captain Wayne Davis and Kelley Wigglers donate a full tackle box with every single new Shallow Sport purchased? He's a generous guy!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Just wanted to let yall know that I am working with two hotels on the island (Island Inn and Isla Grand) to get the best rates possible for those of you travelling here for our tournament. I will be able to publish those rates by the end of the day!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*cooler bag options*

Well, I've been told the 12 pack insulated cooler bag we give to every entrant is one of yall's favorite things (must admit, they do come in handy) so we will be doing that again of course. This year, I was going to do a maroon cooler bag (which we've never done before), but I have gotten some requests to do the camo bag again like 2 years ago. What do yall think?


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Camo bags for sure.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I like both!!!! I am partial to maroon though!!!


----------



## tschell1219 (Feb 6, 2013)

What Aggie wouldn't want a maroon cooler bag?!? My vote is maroon... We just got our 24 Tunnel V, so we are seeing what we can do about making the tournament. Thanks for the Kelley Wigglers in the tackle box. It was a very nice touch!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

camo but both look good


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

My son stole my box of Kelly wigglers that came in my boat.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

If its maroon I may need to rethink fishing this. LoL


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

LOL fishing shallow I agree. Camo is neutral


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cant wait for this did not fish last year but I hear its a blast

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I know Longhorns out there might do a double take on the maroon, which is why we've avoided it all these years even though we are all Aggies! But the Maroon just looks nice regardless of school affiliation I think and we just did the camo. 

Decisions, decisions......


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

How about you do a half and half let people choose.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Price break :/

Those bags are kind of expensive.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

My cousin is a aggie as of this year. My son is a longhorn fan. It really makes for some interesting holidays. The blue or tan was nice you guys did a while back also.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Still waiting on rates from the Isla Grand, but atleast I can publish the awesome rates I got from The Inn at South Padre. It is across the parking lot from Louie's (the event venue) and right on the main drag. $89/ night. Reference the Shallow Sport Fishing Tournament when you book and make sure they give you this rate!

http://theinnsouthpadre.com/


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

More hotel rates for you! Isla Grand hotel is a great place to stay if you want to make the tournament more of a vacation for you and the family. Best pool on the island and right on the beach. 
Cabanas= $119, Condos = $219. Reference the Shallow Sport tourny when booking!

www.islagrand.com

They are also a sponsor on this site, so maybe their banner will be up along the top


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey folks! Early registration is over on Monday! If you havent entered yet you can save some $$ if you have your registration post marked by Monday 4/ 15! If you havent received your invitation in the mail you can print one up by clicking on this link:

http://www.shallowsportboats.com/about/owner-s-tournament/


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I keep forgetting to put this in the mail. I'll run it over there on monday.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Trophies!*

Here are the trophies for the trout division this year. This year we are using all original artwork by local wildlife artist and Shallow Sport family member Don Breeden. Check out his stuff at www.donbreedenart.com. I like the rustic look of it.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

That is awesome great job.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm looking forward to coming down in 2014. I just can't swing it this year. I've been told over and over it's a heck of a good time.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Gman there is nothing like it.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks yall. Yes, it is meant to be a good time. Not too serious, just fun and camaraderie.


----------



## LLM fisher (May 19, 2011)

Team Bar Hopper is really hoping to be there..depends on the boat, she's in the shop(last minute BS that we went through 2 weeks ago)..we've had a blast these past 2 years and hoping to make it a 3rd!!!

How many teams are y'all expecting this year or should I say.. What you got turned in at this time???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I have 86 teams for early registration. About on par for 175 total. I thought I saw your boat at Sportsman. Hope she gets better in time!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Trophies!*

Here are all 4 trophies for this year's tournament. All artwork by Don Breeden. WWW.DONBREEDENART.COM

So awesome. Wouldnt one of these look good on your wall?


----------



## LLM fisher (May 19, 2011)

Thx shallowgirl...the art looks great, hopefully I'll have another one on the wall his year!!!...I'll get with ya on the entry fee soon, my team is ready but don't want to put the money in without a runnin Evinrude!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grodfish (Nov 14, 2008)

Can't make it this year. Big Bummer! 

Keep an eye out for Andy. Goodluck to all and have a safe tourney!


----------



## LLM fisher (May 19, 2011)

Sent mine and 2 others entry in yesterday!!!...Mark down Team Bar Hopper!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

You mailed it in? I hope I get it in time. Call me Thursday to make sure okay?


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

U get the forms from team hooked on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LLM fisher (May 19, 2011)

I called the post office to see how long it would take,(harl. To PI) they said no longer then 2 days... That would make it there weds, lets hope. If not there by Friday morning what would be the next step???(boat was in the shop and just got out, that why so late)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

How is the calcutta set up? Thinking of fishing with a buddy but not sure.


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

how many to a boat?


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

4 and no one can be on the boat unless they are in the tournament


----------

